# Bauplan für Radio



## Flo<H> (11. Juni 2003)

Hallo!
Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bißchen weiterhelfen. Und zwar suche ich Informationen (Baupläne, Schaltpläne,...) für den Bau eines Radioemfängers. Dieser soll sowohl AM als auch FM emfangen können.


----------



## Carndret (20. September 2003)

In einem Kosmos Elektronik-Baukasten ist ein Bauplan für ein Radio. Ich glaube sogar beide (AM/FM). Wenn du sie willst muss ich mal schauen ob ich sie finde. Dann könnte ich sie inscannen und dir schicken.


----------



## Flo<H> (20. September 2003)

Hallo!
Das wäre sehr nett von dir wenn du das machen könntest.
Schon mal Danke im Voraus.
Flo


----------



## Carndret (20. September 2003)

Ich hoffe du kannst komplett etwas damit anfangen. Bei den Kosmos Elektonik Baukästen sind nämlich immer die schwersten Teile in einem kompletten Einzelteil schon untergebracht. Aber anhand der Schaltpläne dürftest du es hinbekommen.

Ich brauch noch deine E-Mail-Adresse, damit ich dir die Bildchen schicken kann, schreib sie mir per PN...


----------



## tuxx (23. September 2003)

*One-Chip Lösung*

www.semiconductors.philips.com/acrobat/ datasheets/TDA7088T_2.pdf


----------

